#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  www.receita.fazenda.gov.br ?

## pratcdp

uso squid com proxy transparnter e os usuarios nao conseguem navegar neste maldido.
ja olhei meus arquivos proibidos e não achei nada pára travar, alguem tem uma ideia?

yuri

----------


## Pedro0278

Se voce esta usando uma lista de palavras, com certeza bloqueou uma palavra que está no site.

----------


## pratcdp

blz cara
tinha uma palavra por causa do novo msn messenger da microsoft e coloquei
End.

obrigado

----------

